# man decapitated in wood chipper accident



## jmethodrose (Sep 27, 2010)

just saw this on a UK forum, thought I'd share in case it helps keep anyone else safe

stay safe, horrible way to go

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ated-rope-slips-neck-sucked-wood-chipper.html

cheers,
Joe


----------



## ggoodman (Sep 28, 2010)

my lord.... RIP.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 28, 2010)

*Not good!*

Rip.


----------



## 74craig (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow how horible.What a way to go.My toughts and prayers to his family.RIP


----------



## Matt Michael (Sep 29, 2010)

This almost happened to a guy in Iowa City Iowa a few years ago. I recently met him and he described an accident where a lowering rope got past the feed wheels and into the disk on a chipper he was loading. As the rope whipped into the chipper it wrapped around his neck, removed most of the skin and broke 3 of his vertebra. He was laid-up for 2 years. Showed me the scars.


----------

